# In 1975, this Kodak employee invented the digital camera.



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2015)

http://www.brw.com.au/p/tech-gadgets/made_this_kodak_employee_invented_QnYp4iCrFXYwagdCRzszeP


----------

